# Thoughts on stick for city walking, possible defense applications



## capnwilliam

I'm fortunate enough not to really NEED a stick to get around. . . but I'm 62, have a bad ankle, my eyesight isn't getting better, and I often walk my dog at light on potholed streets and uneven sidewalks, in an iffy neighborhood.

With this as background: what are your thoughts about a cane to use as a mobility aid with possible self defense applications? I'm thinking about woods, weight, types and shapes of handles, etc.


----------



## Rad

There are lots of fancy sticks for self defence out there (I own a few) -- but the old hickory crooked handle cane may be the most effective!
They are sturdy (good for thumping an attacker) and the crooked handle can quickly take someone off there feet! Of course the skill of the person wielding the stick means everything!


----------



## gdenby

capnwilliam said:


> I'm fortunate enough not to really NEED a stick to get around. . . but I'm 62, have a bad ankle, my eyesight isn't getting better, and I often walk my dog at light on potholed streets and uneven sidewalks, in an iffy neighborhood.
> 
> With this as background: what are your thoughts about a cane to use as a mobility aid with possible self defense applications? I'm thinking about woods, weight, types and shapes of handles, etc.


I'm 63, have a bad ankle, 2 bad knees, a bad back, and an elbow that is becoming problematic. I also am carrying too much weight. That means any stick which will hold me up will also be pretty strong. But I think if i swung one hard enough, I'd probably end up hurting myself as one joint or the other came apart.

But to specifics. For mobility, my favorite is made from sassafras. It is light, but quite rigid, and has a natural bend for the handle. Probably not so good for real self defense. It is longer than what is usually recommended, because when my back and/or knees are giving me grief, I need the length to reach down steps before I move my feet down.

I'm working on a shillelagh-style made from white oak. The knob handle isn't quite as easy to grip, but the wood is quite sturdy.

Hickory is the wood most often cited for durability. I'm working on some hornbeam, which is possibly harder, but doesn't take shocks quite as well. I've read that live oak growing in climates warm enough that it grows continuously is also very tough.

As far as defense goes, a standard cane is a little short. I forget the radius, but my recollection is that any attack from within 4' can be so quick that the nervous system doesn't have time to react. Having something to keep an attack back around 6', w/o over extending oneself, makes defense much easier.

The Cold Steel corporation, mostly known for their knives, also makes a line of speciality items out of polypropylene. Included are a replica blackthorn shillelagh, and a Zulu style stick. They are both 37". The company notes that 3' was set as the limit for a shillelagh so as not to be considered a weapon. Polypropylene is light and very tough.


----------



## capnwilliam

Lots of great ideas there. . . keep them coming!


----------



## cobalt

surely you can walk safely is there a real need for such a stick, or do i live in a exceptional place? i dont think so. i have walked through many citys in europe and never felt the need for self defence .Yes there are places you need to be aware.Think the media has over done this.I have had people try to pick my pockets in Rome and lisbon but have always been confident in dealing with this as there more afriad of being caught.

It much nicer to stroll down the promenade with a stylish stick and enjoy life rather than looking over your shoulder


----------



## capnwilliam

Well, Cobalt, just in the past two years, within a two mile radius of my home. . . my dog and I were nearly run over by a mororist fleeing the police. . . a woman was confronted by a man with a shotgun at a major intersection at 10:00 AM. . . a woman was shot in the head while leaving a friend's house at night. . . there was another shooting 2 blocks from there, two weeks later. . . a man was tied up and executed in a home invasion. . . a man was confronted by a bunch of teenagers who demanded money, but managed to save himself with pepper spray. . . Yes, there's a real need for it! I already carry a small pistol (I have a carry permit) but am looking for something that I can already have in my hand. :sword:



cobalt said:


> surely you can walk safely is there a real need for such a stick, or do i live in a exceptional place? i dont think so. i have walked through many citys in europe and never felt the need for self defence .Yes there are places you need to be aware.Think the media has over done this.I have had people try to pick my pockets in Rome and lisbon but have always been confident in dealing with this as there more afriad of being caught.
> 
> It much nicer to stroll down the promenade with a stylish stick and enjoy life rather than looking over your shoulder


----------



## gdenby

capnwilliam,

Your place is worse than mine, but there have been three gun deaths on my block over the years, a few break ins (my house was one) and several robberies. My wife was accosted in front of our house when returning home from work late at night. Only lost $20, but not something we were happy about.

There was a pack of feral dogs in one of the abandoned factory complexes a few years ago. Attacked a fellow walking his dog in the nearby park. His dog died, but he got away with a non-rabid bite on the leg.

And then there were the people that moved in 3 doors down, and I kept hearing the little boy crying "Daddy, No! Daddy, No!" several times. I was going to call child protective services, but a few days later, there were 4 police cruisers parked in front of the house for several hours, and I haven't seen the guy since.

There used to be a bank right across the street from me. It moved after it was robbed 6 times in 2 years, once by some guys w. assault weapons. They were run off by a heavy police presence, but its always fun to look out the front window, and see guys in body armor crouched behind your car.

Oh, and cobalt, in my town one must show an ID, and get a picture taken to re-cycle most items. The ordinance went into effect after a couple of "scrappers" were discovered stuffing dead competitors down street drains.


----------



## cobalt

Well i am thankful that i live here.

I would hate to see armed police on the streets. Its not that there isnt any crime there is , but the crime in this shire is low.

And there are no street gangs you can walk about any time day or night without even thinking about it.


----------



## JJireh

Just about any hard wood will do, your idea is escape not prolonged battle (not that any stick will stop a bullet).

Something a dog can chew on for a while and long enough that you can poke a throat, eye or groin and swing to a knee. Its almost more about the "what to do" than to "what with".
Where you live I would almost consider carrying a shark stick or bang stick


----------



## cobalt

I have friends going to vist family over in New orleans for christmas they have been before and have loved it the food,the culture and not once anything poor about the place.

Yes they say there are parts the wouldnt vist its the same in any city

There certain areas in london and other larger citys i wouldnt go to .but overall violent crime is unusual.

But the idea of carrying any sort of weapon i find shocking a stick is a stick but would not consider it a weapon


----------



## Rad

Yes Cobalt, we know your biases -- and I respect your right to them!  but the places I hike have more dangers than human -- we see wolves, bears, wild dogs and it's mighty comforting to be toting something that can ward them off! I will admit, that I have never personally had a wolf attack me, but I have scared off black bears and went toe to toe with a wild dog that wanted my venison. Even in neighborhood walks in small communities, you get the occasional varmint that wants to naw on your leg. But I would not want to live anywhere else in the world! Especially in one of those restricted rights communities.


----------



## capnwilliam

Cobalt, I love New Orleans! It's a great place to live or to visit. But I've lived here for many years, and I can assure you that there's another New Orleans right around the corner from what the tourists see. They're usually unaware of the high-crime housing project (now closed) just above the French Quarter. Or of what the neighborhood is like just a block above much of beautiful St. Charles Avenue. When you live here every day, you learn.


----------



## cobalt

We dont have any restricted right Rad

But i do envy you with the places you can hike along with your wildlife.And would seek advice from locals before venturing into such places

But one good thing that has haooened wildlife organisation have re introduced beavers back into the highlands and are now doing well,they where huneted to extinction some 400 years ago,same as wolf and bears


----------



## JJireh

We can agree not to agree 

Now I don't know if a wood walking stick will save you from the mighty beaver!


----------



## cobalt

Most people using a smart stick or hiking poles usually get people interested in what you are carrying and more likely to meet new people they either admire it for what it is .


----------



## cobalt

lol

the beaver would probaley eat it JJireh

and then would i be defencless


----------



## nameless

capnwilliam said:


> I'm fortunate enough not to really NEED a stick to get around. . . but I'm 62, have a bad ankle, my eyesight isn't getting better, and I often walk my dog at light on potholed streets and uneven sidewalks, in an iffy neighborhood.
> 
> With this as background: what are your thoughts about a cane to use as a mobility aid with possible self defense applications? I'm thinking about woods, weight, types and shapes of handles, etc.


Unless you are proficient and work out with the stick, the odds are that someone will take it away from you and reintroduce it to you elsewhere!

If you are not physically healthy enough to swing practice, hard, to be able to maintain your grip...

A false sense of security is more dangerous than a healthy sense of your own limitations.

Ever hear of the Zap cane?

Aluminum, with bright flashlight in the handle (a weapon in itself in confronted at night... blinding him for long enough to exit stage right!

And a billion volts from the prods at the bottom, if the light doesn't do it, the voltage will!

You would still have to become familiar with it and with your limitations! That is wisdom.

And still a young buck might feed it back to you.

Perhaps Faith will stand you better than other options?


----------



## gdenby

Rad said:


> Yes Cobalt, we know your biases -- and I respect your right to them!  but the places I hike have more dangers than human -- we see wolves, bears, wild dogs and it's mighty comforting to be toting something that can ward them off! I will admit, that I have never personally had a wolf attack me, but I have scared off black bears and went toe to toe with a wild dog that wanted my venison. Even in neighborhood walks in small communities, you get the occasional varmint that wants to naw on your leg. But I would not want to live anywhere else in the world! Especially in one of those restricted rights communities.


If you are seeing wolves, that is a bad sign. Truly wild wolves will do everything they can to stay out of sight. I get this via my daughter who worked as an intern at a wolf refuge. Once wolves are around humans long enough to lose their caution, livestock, pets, and probably human children are just food.

Where I live there a groups of raccoons which are very vicious, but are usually not threatening if one keeps some distance. Coyotes are starting to show up, and my daughter says they are overall a bigger hazard than wolves. Completely unafraid of humans. There are also lots of deer, and during the mating season, the bucks can become aggressive.

Speaking of beavers, I saw a youtube vid of a Russian guy seeing a big one by the side of the road. Not expecting it to be dangerous, he approached it, and the beaver dove at him and slashed his femoral artery.


----------



## Rad

gdenby said:


> Rad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Cobalt, we know your biases -- and I respect your right to them!  but the places I hike have more dangers than human -- we see wolves, bears, wild dogs and it's mighty comforting to be toting something that can ward them off! I will admit, that I have never personally had a wolf attack me, but I have scared off black bears and went toe to toe with a wild dog that wanted my venison. Even in neighborhood walks in small communities, you get the occasional varmint that wants to naw on your leg. But I would not want to live anywhere else in the world! Especially in one of those restricted rights communities.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are seeing wolves, that is a bad sign. Truly wild wolves will do everything they can to stay out of sight. I get this via my daughter who worked as an intern at a wolf refuge. Once wolves are around humans long enough to lose their caution, livestock, pets, and probably human children are just food.
> 
> Where I live there a groups of raccoons which are very vicious, but are usually not threatening if one keeps some distance. Coyotes are starting to show up, and my daughter says they are overall a bigger hazard than wolves. Completely unafraid of humans. There are also lots of deer, and during the mating season, the bucks can become aggressive.
> 
> Speaking of beavers, I saw a youtube vid of a Russian guy seeing a big one by the side of the road. Not expecting it to be dangerous, he approached it, and the beaver dove at him and slashed his femoral artery.
Click to expand...

You are right about the wolves! However, there have been reports about attacks (very rare) -- We have the Coyotes too, and I see them regular! I have only seen a beaver once in the wild, at a distance, I'll know now too stay clear!


----------



## capnwilliam

nameless said:


> capnwilliam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fortunate enough not to really NEED a stick to get around. . . but I'm 62, have a bad ankle, my eyesight isn't getting better, and I often walk my dog at light on potholed streets and uneven sidewalks, in an iffy neighborhood.
> 
> With this as background: what are your thoughts about a cane to use as a mobility aid with possible self defense applications? I'm thinking about woods, weight, types and shapes of handles, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are proficient and work out with the stick, the odds are that someone will take it away from you and reintroduce it to you elsewhere!
> 
> If you are not physically healthy enough to swing practice, hard, to be able to maintain your grip...
> 
> A false sense of security is more dangerous than a healthy sense of your own limitations.
> 
> Ever hear of the Zap cane?
> 
> Aluminum, with bright flashlight in the handle (a weapon in itself in confronted at night... blinding him for long enough to exit stage right!
> 
> And a billion volts from the prods at the bottom, if the light doesn't do it, the voltage will!
> 
> You would still have to become familiar with it and with your limitations! That is wisdom.
> 
> And still a young buck might feed it back to you.
> 
> Perhaps Faith will stand you better than other options?
Click to expand...

A healthy sense of my own limitations is why I'm interested in the stick in the first place. Even assuming someone got the stick away from me: in my case, the stick would have served its purpose, because while he's trying to figure out what to do with it, I'm drawing my revolver on a now-for-sure armed man who's launched a violent attack on me.

I'll have to check out that Zap cane you mention.


----------



## Rad

capnwilliam said:


> nameless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capnwilliam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fortunate enough not to really NEED a stick to get around. . . but I'm 62, have a bad ankle, my eyesight isn't getting better, and I often walk my dog at light on potholed streets and uneven sidewalks, in an iffy neighborhood.
> 
> With this as background: what are your thoughts about a cane to use as a mobility aid with possible self defense applications? I'm thinking about woods, weight, types and shapes of handles, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are proficient and work out with the stick, the odds are that someone will take it away from you and reintroduce it to you elsewhere!
> If you are not physically healthy enough to swing practice, hard, to be able to maintain your grip...
> A false sense of security is more dangerous than a healthy sense of your own limitations.
> Ever hear of the Zap cane?
> Aluminum, with bright flashlight in the handle (a weapon in itself in confronted at night... blinding him for long enough to exit stage right!
> And a billion volts from the prods at the bottom, if the light doesn't do it, the voltage will!
> You would still have to become familiar with it and with your limitations! That is wisdom.
> And still a young buck might feed it back to you.
> Perhaps Faith will stand you better than other options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A healthy sense of my own limitations is why I'm interested in the stick in the first place. Even assuming someone got the stick away from me: in my case, the stick would have served its purpose, because while he's trying to figure out what to do with it, I'm drawing my revolver on a now-for-sure armed man who's launched a violent attack on me.
> 
> I'll have to check out that Zap cane you mention.
Click to expand...

With the logic of some, they would have us walk naked because we are not highly trained in swinging a stick! I would rather go down trying than to be totally defenseless and not try at all! The facts are that "most" assailants look for the "easy" mark -- not one who might put up a fight! It's like telling someone to standby and allow yourself to be raped because your not skilled in fighting back!


----------



## cobalt

This is pretty appalling what does this say about society insted of looking out of the window think what to wear your discussing what weapon to take ? It sounds like a war zone.

I very much doubt that your fellow americans think this way i am totally shocked by it and can only think that the obbsesion is feed by the gun culture

Its one thing hunting but surely this is going way over the top

I know this is going to upset a lot of you but please stop and think what messages this sends out


----------



## capnwilliam

cobalt said:


> This is pretty appalling what does this say about society insted of looking out of the window think what to wear your discussing what weapon to take ? It sounds like a war zone.
> 
> I very much doubt that your fellow americans think this way i am totally shocked by it and can only think that the obbsesion is feed by the gun culture
> 
> Its one thing hunting but surely this is going way over the top
> 
> I know this is going to upset a lot of you but please stop and think what messages this sends out





cobalt said:


> This is pretty appalling what does this say about society insted of looking out of the window think what to wear your discussing what weapon to take ? It sounds like a war zone.
> 
> I very much doubt that your fellow americans think this way i am totally shocked by it and can only think that the obbsesion is feed by the gun culture
> 
> Its one thing hunting but surely this is going way over the top
> 
> I know this is going to upset a lot of you but please stop and think what messages this sends out


Cobalt, it says that society has many bad people in it, who prey on their fellow men and women.

My views are very common among Americans. They are also a lot more common in the UK than you hint. I have visited England four times, have many friends there, and am a moderator on an airgunning forum which consists overwhelmingly of UK members. The message I get from them is, "crime here is bad and getting worse! We envy the fact that you Yanks can own guns to protect yourselves: unlike those of us here in the nanny state. Don't ever give up your rights!"


----------



## Rad

Cobalt -- the poster started this particular thread as a self defence thread, you need not get involved if it is too appalling for you. I really am concerned for your sincibilities - no need to get your heart rate up! However, if you just like being appalled, and shocked, and like to argue ---- then more power to you! 

Have you noted the punching game that is all the rage these days? It's been in the news a lot -- punks are coming up on totally innocent people an knocking them cold and sometimes dead! I don't think this is fed by a gun culture. And I think if you take an honest look at the crime rates put out by the FBI and Scotland Yard, the crime rates are a little more in the UK.

I'm just asking that you not be too condemnatory!


----------



## cobalt

sorry Rad but if crime is so bad here the police would carry weapons..Ido not know of anywishing to carry a gun

And like the gun lobbyist that type of argument is simple fed on fear not truth

but as i see i am annoying people hear with the truth i had better shut up

No we havnt given up our rights it was peoples wish


----------



## Rad

Never annoyed by truth - just ignorance!


----------



## capnwilliam

cobalt said:


> sorry Rad but if crime is so bad here the police would carry weapons..Ido not know of anywishing to carry a gun
> 
> And like the gun lobbyist that type of argument is simple fed on fear not truth
> 
> but as i see i am annoying people hear with the truth i had better shut up
> 
> No we havnt given up our rights it was peoples wish





cobalt said:


> sorry Rad but if crime is so bad here the police would carry weapons..Ido not know of anywishing to carry a gun
> 
> And like the gun lobbyist that type of argument is simple fed on fear not truth
> 
> but as i see i am annoying people hear with the truth i had better shut up
> 
> No we havnt given up our rights it was peoples wish


I know many people in England who have told me they wished they could carry a gun. Some 11,000 people in the UK DO have gun carry permits, by the way. Even though it isn't provided for by statutory law, it's possible by an action of the Queen.

As far as the police not carrying guns in England: this is not true! It's true that most police don't: but you have your Armed Response Teams. And I have seen Police Constables in London walking their beats with Glock automatic pistols on their belts. I've also seen police there carrying assault rifles, in May 2011 (President Obama was there at the time).


----------



## cobalt

Yes ther are armed reponse units here,yes armed units are about when digenetries are her unfortunatly, also at all airports to gaurd against terrorist hat to see it.But have never seen a local bobby carry a weapon,okay a trunchonbut most of those arnt visable

You may be right regarding gun permits ,i dont know .These usually carried by hunters ,and a few others to cull /harvest deer etc.

But as for most people wanting to carry guns is not true in any shape or form , there is always a small minority that would carry a weapon if they could but thankfully this is not the case. and it is these that would cause mayhem

You will always be able to get a illegal gun i suppose as they are smuggled into the countrybut this is small amount and always end up in the wrong hands

the average bobby on the beat has no need to carry weapon thankfully

As for the guns they carry i have no idea but automatic weapons i assume

I am just pleased we dont have a gun culture as there is enogh crime antwhere


----------



## nameless

> With the logic of some, they would have us walk naked because we are not highly trained in swinging a stick! I would rather go down trying than to be totally defenseless and not try at all! The facts are that "most" assailants look for the "easy" mark -- not one who might put up a fight! It's like telling someone to standby and allow yourself to be raped because your not skilled in fighting back!


If one is 'feeble' and needs a cane, then there is one already at hand.
With the logic of some, they would have us walk naked because we are not highly trained in swinging a stick! I would rather go down trying than to be totally defenseless and not try at all! The facts are that "most" assailants look for the "easy" mark -- not one who might put up a fight! It's like telling someone to standby and allow yourself to be raped because your not skilled in fighting back!

If attacked, and you feebly swing the cane, the now pizzed-off attacker will take your weapon and use it on you. I would.

It is always a poor strategy to arm your attacker.

If you are not skillful with a weapon, you are safer to not brandish it, and continue to lean on it!

Better to be raped than audited!

All this 'self-defense' and weaponry in a country 'overpopulated' by the religious seems rather ironic.

Is there no Faith anymore? Arm yourself to the teeth, hoard food and money and anything else that you can accumulate, 'just in case', and God can watch out for Herself and you yourself??

Amerikkka IS a war zone, rapidly descending into 3rd world status.

Anyone can improve their abilities with some good lessons and plenty of practice. That just MAY turn the tide in a pinch. Maybe!

So will acting like a 'mentally ill person' or peeing yourself, or faking an epileptic seizure... AND peeing yourself!

That should send any attacker running!

Fake a heart attack!!!

There are many alternate strategies far more effective than waving your little stick around. It would just make me irritated, if I was an attacker/mugger.

Give them the money, feel free to fight for your azz, but, as I said, there are much more non-violent methods of defusing the situation, win/win!


----------



## Rad

Wow


----------



## cobalt

wow

all because of stickmaking

is this turning into stickmaking regiment with combat training

sorry to be rude but thist this getting out of hand? all in our prime and just wish to enjoy the plesant things in life.


----------



## JJireh

Yes I think we have covered all the bases, everyone get back to stick making/buying


----------



## CAS14

Politics aside, seldom do I encounter a mean dog in town, but every few years I do, and I am happy to have a deterrant.

For those who completed a military boot camp, the pugil stick training that simulated hand-to-hand combat with a stick in place of a rifle, those same simple but powerful moves will work with the right stick.











Helmut cam:
http://www.military....g/946232657001/


----------



## Rad

Thanks CAS! Very interesting!


----------



## capnwilliam

I started this Thread in the hope of getting some practical advice about a cane for mobility and self defense applications. I've received a bit of that, but I have to hunt for it among the responses about religious faith, the utility of faking a heart attack (I'm sure my friend who was mugged in the park while having a real heart attack could really have profited from this drivel), slurs about "the gun culture" - (whoever they are) - whatever they have to do with walking sticks - and comments about English police carrying guns from an Englishman who claims to have never seen a bobby carrying a gun, when I as a tourist have seen this.

I will leave you to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Silenthunder

Being 62, myself, I'm not unfamiliar with the issues presented when just leaving the residence. At our age movement of any kind is beneficial to one's well being. Walking is one of the best exercises that you can engage in.

The importance of being practiced when considering the employment of the cane for self defense simply cannot be overstated. It is for that reason that I have adapted a personal exercise program surrounding the employment of the cane. A good "body-type" punching bag can be used to practice pokes and strikes, as well as practicing your footwork. If you are like most seniors, it is imperative to start off slow and gradually build your stamina. You may be huffing and puffing like a steam engine at first, but after a while you will notice that your practice sessions increase in length of time. The main thing is to dedicate yourself to your practice...IT'S FUN!!!

The one man I know of who has dedicated himself to educating women and seniors in the use of the cane is Ted Truscott. I recommend that you look over his site at: http://raisingcanes.net/

I have absolutely no connection to Mr. Truscott other than admiring the work he is doing.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Rad

Silenthunder: Good stuff! And I agree 100%! Thank you for the information and web page! I'm not a violent person, but I would not hesitate to use it to protect myself and my family -- besides, what you said about the practice being fun is true! Good to have you with us!


----------



## Silenthunder

Rad said:


> Silenthunder: Good stuff! And I agree 100%! Thank you for the information and web page! I'm not a violent person, but I would not hesitate to use it to protect myself and my family -- besides, what you said about the practice being fun is true! Good to have you with us!


Thank you for your kind words. For me and my purposes my cane provides a great deal of deterrence. The thugs see it, and they know what it's there for; no one else pays too much attention to it. Thank you again.


----------



## DerryhickPaddy

Hazel and Holly are ideal wood species for sticks that can be used for self defence as well as a walking aid because they have the twin advantages of being light but tough.

http://www.derryhicksticks.com


----------



## Ole Man Dan

Rad said:


> There are lots of fancy sticks for self defence out there (I own a few) -- but the old hickory crooked handle cane may be the most effective!
> They are sturdy (good for thumping an attacker) and the crooked handle can quickly take someone off there feet! Of course the skill of the person wielding the stick means everything!


You can shorten the crook a little, and your stick becomes very handy for picking up things like shoes, or picking up the end of a fallen limb in your back yard. The stick also is handy for planting on the floor and leanind over to pick up things too.

(Guess I'm top heavy)

Don't cut it too short cause the utility of the hook is great for self defense. There are a couple of good books on cane fighting by martial artist. Even a video or so...


----------



## Rad

Welcome to the site Old Man Dan!


----------



## WalkersStics

I truly agree with this statement.....it is What To Do ! know your surroundings.....I use a staff even in the finer neighborhoods, ya just never know when a stray dog might approach, it is more of a deterant then an actual defense weapon, unless of course you have alot of skill and training.......I see quite a few places thoughout my state when I attend festivals, and hear quite a few stories,............when I am in a strange town selling my wares, I carry my pistol, and do have a CCW and have been fully trained.



JJireh said:


> Just about any hard wood will do, your idea is escape not prolonged battle (not that any stick will stop a bullet).
> 
> Something a dog can chew on for a while and long enough that you can poke a throat, eye or groin and swing to a knee. Its almost more about the "what to do" than to "what with".
> Where you live I would almost consider carrying a shark stick or bang stick


----------



## steveb

I think a knob stick would be the best kind to use as a self-defence tool - it doesn't have any kind of obvious protruberance which an opponent could grab hold of.


----------



## MJC4

Best stick for defense? Best defense IMO walk with confidence and carry a big stick!

I believe the actual quote is "walk softly and carry a big stick"

Seriously if you exude confidence and don't look like a mark most street toughs will leave you be.

It also doesn't hurt to be carrying a heavy piece of hard wood, oak or hickory come to mind. Cane on left is hickory cane on right is red oak.


----------



## Rad

MJC4 -- Nice head knockers on top!


----------

